# fahmon across multiple computers? networks?



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

My uncle's going to give running F@H a try when I get my 9600... I was wondering if there was a way to get F@Hmon to see his computer from my computer at home?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

If you set up a VPN or a DDNS on his computer it's possible.


----------

